# Gall Bladder Symptoms/Colonoscopy



## Bugsyboi (Feb 21, 2000)

Hi.. I just had a flex-sig where the Dr. couldn't go very far with the scope. He was only able to just get past my rectum due to swelling of the colon. He said I had mild colitis. I also had a barium enema the same day and it was normal. My stool has been very watery and yellow for the past few weeks. I am normally an IBS "D". What are the symptoms of gall bladder problems? I am scheduled to have a colonoscopy done in a few weeks. Can gall bladder problems be detected through the colonoscopy? Any comments or suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks..Bill


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

Nope, Gall bladder is the OTHER side of the small intestines. You need an upper endocsopy or upper GI or upper abdominal ultrasound for gall bladder. Gall bladder disease causes an entirely different set of symptoms. Certainly D is one of them, but the pain is different.  Upper (often causing pain in the shoulders) abdominal and rib cage, comes and goes depending on what you eat. (greasy food or very spicy food will set it off big time) Also nausea and vomiting of bile. Hope that helps.------------------Praying for a cure for this NASTY IBS!


----------

